# Crazy " MAD MAXINE " Waters Calls On Her Supporters To Incite Violence Against Trump Admin..



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

*Crazy Mad Maxine got into the " Drug " cabinet again and went public*
*with the mental side affects ....she's now calling on any and every loopy*
*Democratic supporter within earshot to attack ALL administration*
*officials of President Donald J. Trump, she's calling for their harassment*
*at ANY public space they are seen at. Including entering/exiting their homes....*

*Well Maxine Waters....two can play that game ...*
*The same tactics will be used against YOU and when the harassment reaches the level YOU HAVE called for against our current administration, I can Guarantee YOU will have that wig on your melon spinning faster than a Democratic supporter who just listened to your insanity...*

*YOU WILL REGRET YOUR THREATS !*
*YOU WILL BE HARASSED !*
*YOU WILL NOT LIKE IT !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

What did she get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sounds like Americans exercising their 1st amendment rights and no talk of using their 2nd amendment rights like your side.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did she get wrong?


*Oh she has a motive...and in her mind it's not wrong.*

*Now according to morality ...she's lost her mind.*
*She WILL regret her comments !*

*I do hope some Republican House Representative has*
*the Cojones to bring that VERY SUBJECT MATTER up*
*on the House Floor and let ALL hear her comments !*
*Including CSPAN and the MSM....Make it a MAJOR*
*confrontation on the House Floor !!*
*I DO MEAN MAJOR !*

*She's basically advocating/calling for Civil War !*
*She  just might get it...!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like Americans exercising their 1st amendment rights and no talk of using their 2nd amendment rights like your side.


*If that is how YOU Democrats want to play the Game, then you might want to *
*reflect for a moment or two before going any further....You are Literally letting the*
*GENIE out of the Bottle !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *If that is how YOU Democrats want to play the Game, then you might want to *
> *reflect for a moment or two before going any further....You are Literally letting the*
> *GENIE out of the Bottle !!!*


So you are against the 1st amendment?


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are against the 1st amendment?



*I am for YOU furthering your education and seeking out the TRUTH....*

*Don't be a Lemming.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

I think Maxine Waters should be on every TV channel, every day of the year.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like Americans exercising their 1st amendment rights and no talk of using their 2nd amendment rights like your side.


You must be a supporter  of the Westboro Baptist Church, after all that's what they do when they disrupt funerals...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Maxine Waters should be on every TV channel, every day of the year.


With Hillary at her side....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I am for YOU furthering your education and seeking out the TRUTH....*
> 
> *Don't be a Lemming.*


Your "truth" is lie, you have been led astray.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your "truth" is lie, you have been led astray.



*Oh Please.....four or so hours to come up with that response.*

*I post the TRUTH about the TRUTH....*

*You posted a second response that furthers you Lemming Lies....*

*Seek the TRUTH Rodent....Seek the TRUTH !*

*Don't be led astray by Criminals.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Please.....four or so hours to come up with that response.*
> 
> *I post the TRUTH about the TRUTH....*
> 
> ...


Fascist.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist.


*Neener neener......I know you are....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Donald J. Trump *✔*  @realDonaldTrump 

 
Congresswoman Maxine Waters, an extraordinarily low IQ person, has become, together with Nancy Pelosi, the Face of the Democrat Party. She has just called for harm to supporters, of which there are many, of the Make America Great Again movement. Be careful what you wish for Max!

 10:11 AM - Jun 25, 2018

 62.7K 
 47.4K people are talking about this 

*She got his attention all right, now she had better watch her backside....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Speaking truth to power, one of the most American things one can do. It's a battle for the essence of America, it's not a policy thing it's an ethics battle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking truth to power, one of the most American things one can do. It's a battle for the essence of America, it's not a policy thing it's an ethics battle.


Unless it is Obama or Clinton.

Fascist lefty,
cathy griffen
michelle wolfe
throwing water on tomi lahren
kicking Sarah sanders out of the restaraunt
running pam bondi out of a kids movie
antifa
maxipad waters calling for violence

*Just a few examples of the lefts cowardice.*
*You people have lost your mind.*
*Get a grip.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking truth to power, one of the most American things one can do. It's a battle for the essence of America, it's not a policy thing it's an ethics battle.


*Please espouse further on the " Power " of a Politician 
using her platform to Misinform her gullible bystanders
and try to incite Violence towards " OUR " POTUS and
his administration.....

You really need to read more about TRUTH....

Maxine Water's - Ethics
Maxine Water's - Policy

The essence of her message appears to be Violence...Sadly.*
*There's a " Battle " within her Mind, and morals are not included....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking truth to power, one of the most American things one can do. It's a battle for the essence of America, it's not a policy thing it's an ethics battle.


Right.
When you get some, you let us know.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

*What's very eye opening is when a reporter confronted Mad Maxine Waters today about her *
*statements she made encouraging Liberals to attack and incite violence towards administration*
*officials she ran and swatted at the reporter until she was in the safety of the elevator....*
*She's a piece of shit. This won't stop, she will be confronted a LOT more over her divisive *
*violence laced statements.....It's obvious as Hell Democrats want a Civil War so they can *
*come out of the wood work and create mayhem....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

*Look at John Brennan's statements against the POTUS today.....*
*I mean this guy is like a cornered Rat....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must be a supporter  of the Westboro Baptist Church, after all that's what they do when they disrupt funerals...


Notice how the Rat has responded to everything but this post... the guy is a joke.


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

Now this is how you incite violence.  Nutter nono's must really be troubled by this.

https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000004269364/trump-and-violence.html


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Crazy Mad Maxine got into the " Drug " cabinet again and went public*
> *with the mental side affects ....she's now calling on any and every loopy*
> *Democratic supporter within earshot to attack ALL administration*
> *officials of President Donald J. Trump, she's calling for their harassment*
> ...


Have you heard of the President saying he can grab women by the pussy if he wants to - that sounds very violent.

Making America Great Again!!!  LOL!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Have you heard of the President saying he can grab women by the pussy if he wants to - that sounds very violent.
> 
> Making America Great Again!!!  LOL!


Comparing something said years ago to something said days ago will tell you volumes about them. It also says a lot about you..


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Now this is how you incite violence.  Nutter nono's must really be troubled by this.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100000004269364/trump-and-violence.html



*Hey uninformed Meathead....those were plants from the DNC/Liberals.*

*Prove me wrong with Facts....*

*Until then you're a certified DNC shit starter....how's that !*



*Jake Tapper.....BwwwHaaaaahaaaa..he's a tool.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Have you heard of the President saying he can grab women by the pussy if he wants to - that sounds very violent.
> 
> Making America Great Again!!!  LOL!


_"That depends on what "is" is"......._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Have you heard of the President saying he can grab women by the pussy if he wants to - that sounds very violent.
> 
> Making America Great Again!!!  LOL!


Have you ever grabbed a pussy?
Not a violent act to me, but you gotta do what you gotta do to get them to stay booty, I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"That depends on what "is" is"......._


I really was hoping the left would simmer down a bit, but this meltdown, while quite sad, is still fun to watch.


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"That depends on what "is" is"......._


Your love for Trump is showing again.  You really do idolize that idiot don't you.  Party over country I guess no surprise here.  

Good for you - you idolize the pussy grabber.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey uninformed Meathead....those were plants from the DNC/Liberals.*
> 
> *Prove me wrong with Facts....*
> 
> ...


"Russians operatives are welcome, but Americans we disagree with will be dealt with severely!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever grabbed a pussy?
> Not a violent act to me, but you gotta do what you gotta do to get them to stay booty, I guess.


So you are OK with abusing women? . . . or just your supreme leader?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are OK with abusing women? . . . or just your supreme leader?


No, I only abuse myself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Russians operatives are welcome, but Americans we disagree with will be dealt with severely!"


I never met a Russian I didn't like, but then again, I never met a Russian.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your love for Trump is showing again.  You really do idolize that idiot don't you.  Party over country I guess no surprise here.
> 
> Good for you - you idolize the pussy grabber.



*I'm Glad we have a " Pussy Grabber " for POTUS....*
*A " Dick Grabber " would be a Pussy !*

*Is there something you want to " Get off Your Chest " to the Forum ... Ya Pussy !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm Glad we have a " Pussy Grabber " for POTUS....*
> *A " Dick Grabber " would be a Pussy !*
> 
> *Is there something you want to " Get off Your Chest " to the Forum ... Ya Pussy !*


Its a great time to be an American. #MAGA


----------



## Booter (Jun 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Comparing something said years ago to something said days ago will tell you volumes about them. It also says a lot about you..


Is this recent enough for you?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Is this recent enough for you?



*The Parade was a week or two ago.....there's always next year......*
*Just don't suppress that twisted anger, let it go and be yourself.....*
*Conservatives are an understanding group, just don't try a Presidential Coup.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never met a Russian I didn't like, but then again, I never met a Russian.


You'd fit right in then . . . pack the bags and move to DC as it seems Trump is having trouble getting any help.






https://www.ajc.com/business/employment/how-get-job-with-the-donald-trump-administration/Tbj6N3MKcBukcv9vjqRYXO/
https://apply.whitehouse.gov
https://splinternews.com/the-white-house-is-taking-desperate-measures-to-get-any-1826826597


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd fit right in then . . . pack the bags and move to DC as it seems Trump is having trouble getting any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*That's just a lame post.....*
*Good Grief....try again Rodent.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your love for Trump is showing again.  You really do idolize that idiot don't you.  Party over country I guess no surprise here.
> 
> Good for you - you idolize the pussy grabber.


How does it feel to be wrong the vast majority of the time?
Ignorance becomes you. 
My father, Mohammed Ali, & Charles Krauthammer would be people I "idolize"...
Good for you - you fucked yourself again, you ignorant troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How does it feel to be wrong the vast majority of the time?


You would know that feeling quite well indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your love for Trump is showing again.  You really do idolize that idiot don't you.  Party over country I guess no surprise here.
> 
> Good for you - you idolize the pussy grabber.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know that feeling quite well indeed.


See post #44.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How does it feel to be wrong the vast majority of the time?
> Ignorance becomes you.
> My father, Mohammed Ali, & Charles Krauthammer would be people I "idolize"...
> Good for you - you fucked yourself again, you ignorant troll.


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Wrong! Again.
Insults ? You bet Magoo.
Lies? None


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know that feeling quite well indeed.


No Daffy I really don't, perhaps you could describe what it's like being a fuckin' moron?
Or simply post something, anything from you will go a long way in illustrating your simple mind.
Have a nice day, get outside and ride that bike of yours...go on now, get goin'.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wrong! Again.
> Insults ? You bet Magoo.
> Lies? None


Liar.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Daffy I really don't, perhaps you could describe what it's like being a fuckin' moron?
> Or simply post something, anything from you will go a long way in illustrating your simple mind.
> Have a nice day, get outside and ride that bike of yours...go on now, get goin'.


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Booter (Jun 27, 2018)

Republicans control the House, the Senate, the SCOTUS and the Executive branch.  You'd think this would be great times for them.  Yet look at how angry they are in here everyday bitching and moaning about insignificant bull shit.  What a miserable bunch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Republicans control the House, the Senate, the SCOTUS and the Executive branch.  You'd think this would be great times for them.  Yet look at how angry they are in here everyday bitching and moaning about insignificant bull shit.  What a miserable bunch.


I am here for you, need a tissue? A towel might be a better choice.
Man up you little bitch.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*Thief.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Republicans control the House, the Senate, the SCOTUS and the Executive branch.  You'd think this would be great times for them.  Yet look at how angry they are in here everyday bitching and moaning about insignificant bull shit.  What a miserable bunch.


I love you too, booty-boo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love you too, booty-boo.


Are you miserable? Neither am I, he must be talking about another bunch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you miserable? Neither am I, he must be talking about another bunch.


He must be talking about the e-conservatives.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


No lies you can list.
Magoo ya lying pompous jackass...


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No lies you can list.
> Magoo ya lying pompous jackass...


Your insults contain lies.  A more skillful debater would be able to hit the insult button hard with the truth.

e.g.


----------



## Torros (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Republicans control the House, the Senate, the SCOTUS and the Executive branch.  You'd think this would be great times for them.  Yet look at how angry they are in here everyday bitching and moaning about insignificant bull shit.  What a miserable bunch.


Without a doubt, you and Husker Du/Rat Patrol, are the most ignorant posters on this forum. The two of you tow the party line as if your lives depend on it. Try thinking for yourself, it doesn't hurt, I promise.


----------



## Torros (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Your insults contain lies.  A more skillful debater would be able to hit the insult button hard with the truth.
> 
> e.g.


Your post contain lies. Your post about your post contain lies. You lie that you can prove that you don't lie.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

*Spola....Oh Spola......looky here !*

*




*

*No....don't look away.....we know you got a tingle up you leg....*
*You know what that is....That's Bob the Clown pooping on *
*the balls before you steal them...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

Torros said:


> Your post contain lies. Your post about your post contain lies. You lie that you can prove that you don't lie.


*The Thieving Thief Thieves then Lies about Lies he's Lied about while Lying....*

*" Leave Them Balls Alone "*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Your insults contain lies.  A more skillful debater would be able to hit the insult button hard with the truth.
> 
> e.g.


Fuck off!
How's that for skillful you arrogant asshole?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

*I'm of the Opinion now that Spola's internal pudendal artery opens up*
*upon harsh verbal or written abuse brought about by intentional self*
*incrimination.....  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off!
> How's that for skillful you arrogant asshole?


Nice stab at civility and decorum . . . you might try decaf and not so much alcohol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off!
> How's that for skillful you arrogant asshole?


I like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

“We need to ride into that battlefield and chop their [the Obama administration’s] heads off in November,” Nugent said at the time.

He added, “If Barack Obama becomes the next president in November, again, I will either be dead or in jail by this time next year.”

Trump addressed Nugent’s comments directly. But rather than saying the musician should be “ashamed” of himself, as he said of Griffin, Trump declared that Nugent demonstrated “the anger people have towards” then–President Obama, even if his “figure of speech” was a bit “unfortunate.”


Nugent would go on to become one of Trump’s loudest supporters once he officially launched his presidential campaign, saying at one point that “Donald Trump is as close to Ted Nugent as you’re going to get in politics.”

He would go on to say other things too, like a joke about assassinating Harry Reid, and that Obama and Hillary Clinton “should be tried for treason & hung.”

Nevertheless, Trump invited Nugent to the White House last month, where he posed for a photo with a man who has repeatedly called for the deaths of high-level government officials.

On Wednesday, Politico reporter Matthew Nussbaum asked White House press secretary Sean Spicer how Griffin’s photo compared to Nugent’s past comments.

 “Obviously [Griffin’s] conduct has been widely condemned, and it’s not a partisan thing to say joking about violence toward the president is unacceptable,” Nussbaum began.

“But on that note, I wanted to ask about Ted Nugent, who joked multiple times about assassinating President Barack Obama, who said Hillary Clinton should be hanged. He was invited to the White House for dinner by President Trump. Do you believe that was appropriate? And if Trump is offended by this incident, why was he not bothered by all of Mr. Nugent’s comments?”

Spicer all but balked at the question. 

“I’d have to look back and see what those statements were and what the reaction was at the time,” Spicer said.

Nussbaum gave an example: when Nugent said that Obama should “suck on [his] machine gun.” Spicer had no answer and moved on to the next question.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-ted-nugent-donald-trump_us_592f1ec9e4b09ec37c31577e


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

"Watch out Obama. Watch out black lives matter punks. Real America is coming after you." ~ Congressman Joe Walsh






https://www.essence.com/2016/07/11/former-congressman-arrested-threatening-president-obama


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Watch out Obama. Watch out black lives matter punks. Real America is coming after you." ~ Congressman Joe Walsh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Rodent.....there's dirt in your backyard that isn't turned over from 7-11-2016...*
*Take this shovel and go find it....*


*




*


----------

